# EOS-M5 does not read out complete EXIF data from third party lenses



## JoFT (Dec 29, 2016)

I am using the EOS M5 since a couple of days. When starting to check my images I realized that the M5 does not get the informations in this case for a Zeiss Milvus 50mm f1.4. A Canon 7DMk2 is able to read these data....


----------



## Al Chemist (Dec 29, 2016)

I tried the Zeiss 100 MP on the Canon M5 using the Canon adaptor and the f stop, focal length and exposure time were all in the exif data. I use an Apple and just use the "get info" command to see this information. Is there more information that you are looking for?


----------



## JoFT (Dec 30, 2016)

Al Chemist said:


> I tried the Zeiss 100 MP on the Canon M5 using the Canon adaptor and the f stop, focal length and exposure time were all in the exif data. I use an Apple and just use the "get info" command to see this information. Is there more information that you are looking for?




These informations I get, but not the lens name.


----------

